# "Incident" at Temple Meads this evening...



## fat hamster (Dec 4, 2005)

Bam Bam! couldn't get her 9.30 p.m. train home to Reading because the station was being evacuated.

Anyone know anything?


----------



## strung out (Dec 4, 2005)

Reading got blown away in a storm


----------



## JTG (Dec 4, 2005)

Dunno but it meant I had to get off at sodding Parkway this evening


----------



## doobs (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's some new on the incident:
http://www.avonandsomerset.police.uk/LocalPages/NewsDetails.aspx?nsid=3601&t=1&lid=1


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 4, 2005)

> Extensive police enquiries are now underway to locate the offender who currently remains outstanding and is wanted on suspicion of armed robbery of the woman driver.



sounds like a _decent _sort of guy gone a bit wobbly?


----------

